# Lisle, IL - Chicago- wtb saltdogg cover and top screen



## Builderbryan (Nov 9, 2018)

I have a shpe1500. I need a cover and top screen if anyone has any busted up units or just has them laying around. Thanks..


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Older or new style SHPE1500?


----------



## Builderbryan (Nov 9, 2018)

Older style.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

I have a screen p/n 3008390 and a cover p/n 3008838 from an older style SHPE2000. Don't know if either are interchangeable with yours.


----------



## Builderbryan (Nov 9, 2018)

I was just looking and each one has diff part numbers. If i remember the 2000 was a little longer on top. The back of it bumped out over the auger motor. The 1500 didnt.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

I figured the two spreaders didn't share those parts, but thought maybe you'd be able to get, with a little modification, one or both to work for you.


----------

